# Estwing green handle



## eddieapoc (Jun 15, 2007)

I have an estwing green handle 20 oz rip hammer that was my grandfathers. I've never seen a green handle estwing before. Mostly just blue mixed with the occasional old leather style mixed in. This handle is the old nylon style but like I said its green, also its one of the only hammers that I've seen that doesn't have any safety glasses warning on it. 

Just wondering how old this hammer was. Did they only make green handles for a couple of years?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

My dad still has his old 28oz eswing from when he was a framer back in the day. The handle on it is real dark green. I wonder if the blue just fades or if they were really green? How dark of a green is your grandfathers?


Dave


----------



## eddieapoc (Jun 15, 2007)

Its pretty green. Green enough that I'm pretty sure it has always been green.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

There just faded, I have half a dozen from over the years. Start out dark blue, fairly good grip, as time goes on, the sun fades them, the grips become smooth and sometimes slippery.


----------



## eddieapoc (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats crazy. I would have swore that it was green. It is quite smooth though so. Thanks.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Old thread... 
But it's the sweat in one's hand that turns it the blue handle green. 
Sweat that dries turns yellow...Ergo; Yellow + Blue = Green! 










*+*










*=*


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i used to run the rubber handle under a wire brush to keep it from slipping out of my hand..i never had a esty handle turn green..guess my sweat is the nice clear kind:thumbup:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i used to run the rubber handle under a wire brush to keep it from slipping out of my hand..i never had a esty handle turn green..guess my sweat is the nice clear kind:thumbup:


wow. somebody else that did that!!! my guys used to laugh at me for doing that.but did it for years!


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Here is the contact page for estwing...


http://www.estwing.com/contact_us.html


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have seen them get pretty green. Mine tend to go to about teal and thats it, I think the older ones became greener for some reason.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine never get old enough, they "disappear" before the change.:sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My wood handled one turned green.


----------

